# Greyhound Lines Inc Fleet Rosters



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 29, 2014)

Current Greyhound Lines Inc fleet rosters are attached below, accurate as of October 26th, 2014. Includes units of Autobuses Americanos, which are currently being transferred to Greyhound's registration. Does not include units of Greyhound Canada Transportation ULC (Greyhound Lines of Canada).

Information provided by Texas Department of Motor Vehicles. I only reorganized the units and marked known units involved in significant accidents.

Units marked yellow have duplicate VINs.

Units are organized by VIN, not by fleet number!

Greyhound Roster MCI 102DL3 October 26th, 2014.pdf

Greyhound Roster MCI D4505 October 26th, 2014.pdf

Greyhound Roster MCI(-Dina) G4500 October 26th, 2014.pdf

Greyhound Roster Prevost X3-45 October 26th, 2014.pdf


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 29, 2014)

To come with it, in case you wanted to know the MCIs' engines, the engine decoder. Only engines used by Greyhound are shown. The engine in MCI VINs is encoded in the seventh digit/letter of the VIN.

MCI Engine Decoder.pdf


----------

